# Time to Replace Tires on My 2006 GTO



## Arnie (Jul 3, 2010)

I bought my GTO used and it has 245 / 40ZR18 tires on it. My research indicates the original tires should have been 235 / 40ZR18's.
Any recommendations on tires (size, type, manufacturer would be greatly appreciated.


----------

